# Candy Box game



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

http://candies.aniwey.net/

I have no idea what this is or what I'm doing and yet I'm committed to keeping it going to see what happens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

This is fiendishly addictive.


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

A quest!


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

This is actually really good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I have a level 5 Sword of Life. I can't get past the dragon. I'm focusing on resource production, right now.

It's a genius game.


----------



## spirals (May 17, 2013)

This is turning out to be quite addictive


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

There's going to be a sequel. With squirrels.


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

I can't believe that this morning I was thinking 'aha, an increasing ticker, clearly paw thinks I'm the kind of idiot who'll stare at this for an hour'. Got a level 5 sword too... Going to have to try different potion combinations.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I remember the awe when I realised, "Oh god, a quest!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

A word of caution - utilise the save feature. I accidentally closed my tab and also pressed the back button once as well - you do NOT want to lose all that hard work.


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

Unicorns are a fucking pain.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 17, 2013)

Will this work on my phone?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

Cid said:


> Unicorns are a fucking pain.


 
There are unicorns? 



Jon-of-arc said:


> Will this work on my phone?


 
Don't think so. The plan is to have the sequel available on phones. That's due possibly in October.


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

In the keep, yeah, they do really high damage... ______uni______


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2013)

Leeeeeeeeeeerooooy Jenkinnnnns!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I've only attempted to kill the dragon once. It one-shotted me, and I'm out of berserk potions now.

So I'm focusing on lollipop production so I can buy faster candy production, and will keep doing that until I've got a veritable shit tonne of everything.



Spoiler



Eating candy increases your hp.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

addictive!!


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've only attempted to kill the dragon once. It one-shotted me, and I'm out of berserk potions now.
> 
> So I'm focusing on lollipop production so I can buy faster candy production, and will keep doing that until I've got a veritable shit tonne of everything.
> 
> ...


 
 Can't believe I didn't work that out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I have no idea if throwing them on the floor does anything. I threw 110 on the floor and just got a static crying face, so I gave up.


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

Mmm, are there supposed to be graphics?


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

How do you mean exactly?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

It's ascii art, innit.


----------



## Yetman (May 17, 2013)

got it ticking away now....wonder how many candies I've got


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I hear that later, you have to get through hell.


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

How do you do that summon poster thing? Crispy rich! FridgeMagnet tommers


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

For a moment there I thought you meant there was some kind of item in game that let you summon things


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

There is.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

If I eat candies do I recover quicker?


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

I have a copper sword and have done 2 quests, you just leave it running aye? I want an iron sword!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> If I eat candies do I recover quicker?


 
Not quite....


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> If I eat candies do I recover quicker?


 
Eating candy increases your hp. It's the spoiler in VP's post. Not sure how.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I have a copper sword and have done 2 quests, you just leave it running aye? I want an iron sword!


 
Well, candies and lollipops are the currency you need to keep progressing, so you just need to keep increasing your production of those through various means. Leaving it running is one way, but doing things to maximise your production of them is good.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

I didn't read the spoiler cos I didn't know if I'd got that far 

I has an iron  silver sword!!


----------



## Yetman (May 17, 2013)

Still don't really get what the lollipops do...

Got past all the frogs questions unaided


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

I keep dying


----------



## editor (May 17, 2013)

Beyond dull.


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

I has iron sword and am going to Mount Goblin!!
I have to rest now!


----------



## Yetman (May 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Beyond dull.


 
Booo


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I'm making 8 candies a second now, converting them all to lollipops so I can speed it up even more. Keep running the underwater quest in the background because it's the highest one I can do atm without dying and it gives a nice free return of candies.

Has everyone maxed out their lollipop production now?


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

stuck on the frog  being assisted in maths by a 4yo probably isn't helping.


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2013)

Pissing octopus.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

how do you know how many candies you are making?

I have planted lollipops

Lp planted : 26
Production : 28 lp/hour


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

I bet ed still has it running... Just, y'know, to check whether anything's happened.


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> how do you know how many candies you are making?


No idea but I'm on 3 lollies a minute 
What a difference the silver sword made to the goblins!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> how do you know how many candies you are making?
> 
> I have planted lollipops
> 
> ...


 
Just look at how many it goes up per second. You have to spend a fair old amount of lp to get your candy production up.

You can get your lp production far higher than that. Keep planting 'em.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> stuck on the frog  being assisted in maths by a 4yo probably isn't helping.


 
The frog is just lateral/literal thinking. Just pay attention to what it asks you (particularly the last question). The numbers one is just x 2 x 2 x 2 x 2 etc until you reach day 10.


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

The underwater cave killed me!

Someone pm me the universe answer please!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> The underwater cave killed me!
> 
> Someone pm me the universe answer please!!


 


Spoiler



Just read very carefully exactly what it is asking you to type....


----------



## editor (May 17, 2013)

Cid said:


> I bet ed still has it running... Just, y'know, to check whether anything's happened.


How very wrong you are!


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> The frog is just lateral/literal thinking. Just pay attention to what it asks you (particularly the last question). The numbers one is just x 2 x 2 x 2 x 2 etc until you reach day 10.


Cheers I got it right in the end, I was calculating it 11 times not ten.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

Oh god.  Why am I playing this?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2013)

Really don't understand the frog question.  The one about candies and day 10.  I have tried it three ways now and it's wrong.

It's a good job I don't plan to be a maths teacher really.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Really don't understand the frog question. The one about candies and day 10. I have tried it three ways now and it's wrong.
> 
> It's a good job I don't plan to be a maths teacher really.


 
that did me in too



Spoiler



512


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Really don't understand the frog question. The one about candies and day 10. I have tried it three ways now and it's wrong.
> 
> It's a good job I don't plan to be a maths teacher really.


 
Just multiply the previous day by 2 each time.

Or I could give you the answer.

If you really want.

If you want to be spoiled.



Spoiler



Are you sure?


 


Spoiler



Oh alright then...


 


Spoiler



512


 


Spoiler



Bet you're annoyed you didn't work it out for yourself now, aren't you?


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

went out, came back, had dinner, just looked at it and I'm on 12lp/s now 

ETA: 79lp/s now!


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

I closed the pc down to go for a bath and it's wiped my farm and all my lollies!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I closed the pc down to go for a bath and it's wiped my farm and all my lollies!!


 
There's a save button for a reason.


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's a save button for a reason.


 
I did save and used the link from the FAQ and still zip


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2013)

Do not understand how it's 512, so yes. I am glad I asked.


----------



## spirals (May 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Do not understand how it's 512, so yes. I am glad I asked.





Spoiler



1 + 1 = 2  2+2 =4  4+4 = 8  8+8 = 16 and so on til on the 10th day it's 256 +256 = 512


----------



## geminisnake (May 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Do not understand how it's 512, so yes. I am glad I asked.


 
1x2 2x4 2x8 up to 10 times


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 17, 2013)

Look, if I'm going to waste time on stupid games it should be on Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2013)

bit bored now, I take it 100lp/s is the highest you can get? I've got millions I don't knwo what to do with.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> bit bored now, I take it 100lp/s is the highest you can get? I've got millions I don't knwo what to do with.


 
Yes, 100 lp/s is the highest I believe.

Can you go and see the sorceress?

You won't get far without it.


----------



## Cid (May 17, 2013)

Bit of a grindfest now... Could leave it overnight rather than repeatedly visiting underwater cave of course.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

The whole game is grinding.  That's all it is.

It's kind of weird cos it takes the RPG thing down to its basics.  You can use your gold to upgrade hp, or you can use it to buy or upgrade a sword, or buy a scroll or whatever.  You can plant lollipops to grow more lollipops, which are then given to an NPC to get more gold, so you can polish your sword again or get yet more hp.

And then you run a little sub-routine where the number of hp you have, multiplied by the strength of your sword, determines whether you beat a random number of enemies who all do pre-set damage.

I deeply resent it.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2013)

Whats the answer to the "universe" question set by the frog?


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Whats the answer to the "universe" question set by the frog?


 


Spoiler



read the question.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

I liked the frog.  It was the first time I could pretend I wasn't just grinding imaginary lollipops.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

The sword of life looks a bit suspect.


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have a level 5 Sword of Life. I can't get past the dragon. I'm focusing on resource production, right now.
> 
> It's a genius game.


 
Dragon down...


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2013)

fucking windows update restarted my machine.


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2013)

Getting slaughtered every time I try Castle's Stairs. 
Sorceress won't give me a new sword even though I have the requisite number of lollipops. Bug?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Getting slaughtered every time I try Castle's Stairs.
> Sorceress won't give me a new sword even though I have the requisite number of lollipops. Bug?


 
Did you answer all the frog's questions?


----------



## twistedAM (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did you answer all the frog's questions?


 
Yeah...oh. Potions. Must utilise them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2013)

The quests have one hell of a difficulty curve


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> fucking windows update restarted my machine.


 
You do know you can stop it doing that don't you? You are in charge of your computer. Go to Windows Updates (Control Panel>System & Security>Windows Updates then click Change Settings in the panel on the left) and select "Download updates but let me choose whether to install them" in the drop down menu, and click OK. Now you will just get an action centre notification that there are new updates to install, but your pc won't automatically reboot to do it, and you can (and should) install them (there should be an icon on your taskbar or in the 'hidden icons' thing, that you can click to take you to the right page in Control Panel to do so) at a time that suits you or the next time you shut down Windows, rather than it happening whilst you're in the middle of something important (such as collecting sweets for a quest).


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> You do know you can stop it doing that don't you? You are in charge of your computer. Go to Windows Updates (Control Panel>System & Security>Windows Updates then click Change Settings in the panel on the left) and select "Download updates but let me choose whether to install them" in the drop down menu, and click OK. Now you will just get an action centre notification that there are new updates to install, but your pc won't automatically reboot to do it, and you can (and should) install them (there should be an icon on your taskbar or in the 'hidden icons' thing, that you can click to take you to the right page in Control Panel to do so) at a time that suits you or the next time you shut down Windows, rather than it happening whilst you're in the middle of something important (such as collecting sweets for a quest).


I can't.. Its my work laptop, and its pushed out from the server.
I am the network administrator though..


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I can't.. Its my work laptop, and its pushed out from the server.
> I am the network administrator though..


 
OK, you're not in charge of this particular computer, your employer is.  Shame on you, playing games on your employer's machine!


----------



## geminisnake (May 18, 2013)

It still won't load a saved game so feck it, not playing anymore. Can't be arsed starting again.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 18, 2013)

in chrome type press ctrl+shift+j
then in the box type lollipops.nbrOwned += 1000000


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2013)

Did you put http://candies.aniwey.net/index.php?pass=xxxxx where xxxxx is the save game number?


----------



## geminisnake (May 18, 2013)

Cid said:


> Did you put http://candies.aniwey.net/index.php?pass=xxxxx where xxxxx is the save game number?


Yes, with the password I had last night then again this morning with the new password because the previous one wouldn't load.
It's not like it was exciting anyway


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2013)

got to the dragon....

fuck that shit


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Invulnerability potions. For the dragon. I have been making some, but I haven't tried to get past the dragon again yet. I'm all about building up my resources atm.


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2013)

How to beat the dragon:



Spoiler



Invulnerability potion, teleport scroll, seed (to kill time until invulnerability is available again). Repeat about 3 times.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Invulnerability potions. For the dragon. I have been making some, but I haven't tried to get past the dragon again yet. I'm all about building up my resources atm.


The length of time invulnerability lasts vs the potion delay from them means you just get vaped when the potion runs out.

Maybe building up huge HP and then using a clone?


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2013)

General spoiler to increase l production after you have the cauldron:



Spoiler



Use the g.m.o.o.h potion - might take a few goes


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Cid said:


> General spoiler to increase l production after you have the cauldron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ermahgerd, really?

!!!


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2013)

Yes - nice little reference too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

I got the horn!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2013)

The cows were surprisingly hard


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The cows were surprisingly hard


 
Not for me. I think I've put an unrealistically high amount of time into upping my hp. I have 545 hp now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2013)

i had about 400 hp  and a lvl 7 fire sword.   i was a little worried as i had no health potions.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2013)

ah

i didn't have the armour.


just got it now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2013)

dragin is now an ex dragon


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> dragin is now an ex dragon


 
Did you use an invulnerability potion?

I haven't even attempted it again yet.

Got a level 9 sword. 545 hp. Just happily letting shit build up while I carry on with my day.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2013)

I was on 444  health  with a  level 8 sword

the technique i used  did involve  invulnerability   but also two other things


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2013)

hummm

that difficulty curve  i think just looped the loop


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2013)

Completed it... I have _all_ the candies.


----------



## Sunray (May 20, 2013)

I can't believe I'm still playing this game


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2013)

i have this gme  and  another one  kinda like it  running in my browser 

i'm not  sure why.


----------



## Boycey (May 20, 2013)

ok. i have 400+ hp, a level fuck knows sword of life, potions aplenty- the fucking dragon is driving me mad 

on full health my invincibility potion is wearing off and i'm being killed before i can use a new one if you see what i mean? what's this armour i hear you speak of? should i try being a turtle?


----------



## yield (May 20, 2013)

Boycey said:


> ok. i have 400+ hp, a level fuck knows sword of life, potions aplenty- the fucking dragon is driving me mad
> 
> on full health my invincibility potion is wearing off and i'm being killed before i can use a new one if you see what i mean? what's this armour i hear you speak of? should i try being a turtle?





Cid said:


> How to beat the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

Boycey said:


> ok. i have 400+ hp, a level fuck knows sword of life, potions aplenty- the fucking dragon is driving me mad
> 
> on full health my invincibility potion is wearing off and i'm being killed before i can use a new one if you see what i mean? what's this armour i hear you speak of? should i try being a turtle?


sometimes knights at the entrance drop armour  it really reduces damage

the three step circle technique really does work well



currently i have a lvl 15 flame sword  1000hp  and all the  equipment.

i can reach the dev  but i ain't killed him yet


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

I'm buff enough now to beat the dragon with just a clone scroll


----------



## Cid (May 25, 2013)

Spoiler



The dev is jut invincibility and button mashing... Classic gaming.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm buff enough now to beat the dragon with just a clone scroll


 i can now do the dragon  without using anything

i can't mash quick enough for the developer


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2013)

Finally mashed fast enough.  it took 3k health and a level 24 flames sword though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2013)

i was at a point where i could beat chuck norris  without  any scrolls or potions


----------



## Yetman (May 31, 2013)

Yeah! Go the imp!


----------

